
With Subscription Snacks, Entrepreneurs Think Inside the Box - ryanwhitney
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/26/business/with-subscription-snacks-entrepreneurs-think-inside-the-box.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit to Hacker News.
(Submitted title was "Can 14 companies in the US exist selling Japanese candy
in subscription boxes?").

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
Involute
No.

